# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Regional (Hôpital de Warquignies)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola (Hôpital de Warquignies)
Rue des Chaufours 27
Boussu

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Regional


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Regional.*

----------

